# best place for tiger trout



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have never caught a tiger trout and would like to make a trip to catch some through the ice. which body of water would be my best bet?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

NE Utah:

Birch Creek
Whitney Reservoir if you have a snowmobile


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

I would say Birch creek, Scholfield and Huntington. That's where I have had the best luck. Hyrum has a few, but not the first place I would head for tigers.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Stupid'ist fish I've ever seen. Wanna catch a boat full? Anchor off in 20ft of water on a bright sunny day. Those fish will come up under the boat and sit in the shade. Drop a line over 15ft below the boat with a worm on it. Dont even have to jig it, leave it dead stick. You can catch hundreds at a time... seriously.


-DallanC


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

I have caught them in the uintas. Cool looking fish!!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Huntington or Scofield hold a few thousand, we have caught them on occasion at Causey as well.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

based on the last several state records one might think Scofield, but they are pretty tough to get. It will all be poisoned here in the not so distant future, I think the tigers are the only reason they haven't poisoned it already. My neighbor volunteered to help with the gill net survey and the chubs are only getting worse according to him.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Forsythe


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Antler&fish said:


> I would say Birch creek, Scholfield and Huntington. That's where I have had the best luck. Hyrum has a few, but not the first place I would head for tigers.


Ixnay on the Irchbay, anmay! I thought it was understood that a public post was only supposed to be include the _second_ best spot.


----------

